# Feedback on the Cherokee Bul 9mm made in Israel?



## thaphillips (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi I went to Academy today and held a Cherokee Bul 9mm pistol. It felt great in my hands and seemed to be pretty good quality,. Then I looked on the side and it said made in Israel. So I feel great about the quality which really has me intrested in this gun. It appears to be a CZ 75 Clone. Has anyone shot one? OF course Academy would let me try the trigger as they left the trigger guard on. I can't find any reviews on these guns. And can't locate a range that rents them. My main concerns at this point is accuracy, trigger feel, and reliability.

Your feedback is appreciated.


----------

